# What age did your budgie start talking



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

For those who taught their budgie to talk what age were they. I've just for my little boy so I know he won't be talking yet but I want to teach him to talk. He's about 8 weeks old (maybe closer to 9 weeks old now).

He's the youngest budgie I've owned so not sure what age is best to teach them to talk. I've been talking to him alot since I brought him home yesterday


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

There's not really an "age" to teach them to talk; as long as you talk to them constantly and repeat familiar words several times a day to them, birds who want to talk usually learn on their own. Repeating words a lot and talking to them often improves the chances, as does starting with a younger bird, so right now it seems like you're off to a good start


----------

